# Fogged up glasses



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

I replied to your other post


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I dont know Carl,you and I are in the same boat.I cant wear contacts either.The anti fog I put on my glasses work for about one target.I have to repeatedly put that stuff on to defog my specs.I never thought of the personal fan though,I might get one.LOL I also would be interested in solutions to this annoying problem. Don W.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

hhmm.. seems like a bit of a crazy solution, but I am a big "gadget" guy. Maybe if you rigged a small fan in the bill of a hat? Like one of the flat ones designed for cooling inside computer cases??


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

blueglide1 said:


> I dont know Carl


Yes you do, Don. Met you at Barnsdale's tent at the Badger Pro-Am this spring, when you were gimping around 



> ,you and I are in the same boat.I cant wear contacts either.The anti fog I put on my glasses work for about one target.I have to repeatedly put that stuff on to defog my specs.I never thought of the personal fan though,I might get one.LOL I also would be interested in solutions to this annoying problem. Don W.


See this thread I started in the general forum. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1254077

I've ordered some of that "Cat Crap" stuff to try.


THe little fan works really well, runs two shoots off of a set of AAA batteries. Some use AA batteries. I got mine off of e-bay, but Wal-Mart usually has them for about $10.

I've not figured out a way to install one on a cap yet. Neat idea though.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

I have the same prob. However, I take the glasses off to shoot, and put them back on before I move. It helps with the fogging. Also, try a bandana around your head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

A couple of things that work...

Put a drop of dish soap on the lens, wipe it off and polish the glass, but *do not *use water to rinse it off.

Dab some talc on your eyebrow/nose area.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

blueglide1 said:


> I dont know Carl,you and I are in the same boat.I cant wear contacts either.The anti fog I put on my glasses work for about one target.I have to repeatedly put that stuff on to defog my specs.I never thought of the personal fan though,I might get one.LOL I also would be interested in solutions to this annoying problem. Don W.


Carl,I didnt meant that I didnt meet you,I meant I dont know how to fix the problem.LOL I remember you very well.Don


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

That's ok Don don't know didly either!  If you stop breathing when you shoot it won't fog up. I beleive that some where on here a long time ago it was suggested to use the stuff for scuba diving masks. ????? Ken


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I BOW 2 said:


> That's ok Don don't know didly either!  If you stop breathing when you shoot it won't fog up. I beleive that some where on here a long time ago it was suggested to use the stuff for scuba diving masks. ????? Ken


Hey Ken,I hold my breath till the shot goes off now.Must just be my normal hot blood.I ordered some of that cat crap of the thread,and a solar powered fan off ebay.They looked kinda cool.The fan was only 10.00 so no big loss if it sucks.LOL


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah it don't matter what you look like if it wroks!!!!  Keeping the hat high away from the eyes seems to work the best too. Ken


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

wicked thing to have to deal with !!.. not that it is a great solution, but i slide the specs to the far end of nose when not shooting to help keep 'em clearer and "out" from under the hat-brim.... until it's time to shoot again...

of course you need a big enough nose to make this effective...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

hhmm.. I hadn't realized this was a problem for as many people as it apparently is.. maybe I need to add a solution to this to my list of archery gadgeta I want to make. I am a machinist and have lots of good ideas for things. It's just a matter of figuring out what would sell, and marketing. Two things I'm not good at. I'm thinking a small fan mounted in the bill of the hat could work. Maybe even mounted as an exhaust type fan rather than blowing into your eyes. Hhhhmmm


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhmm.. I hadn't realized this was a problem for as many people as it apparently is.. maybe I need to add a solution to this to my list of archery gadgeta I want to make. I am a machinist and have lots of good ideas for things. It's just a matter of figuring out what would sell, and marketing. Two things I'm not good at. I'm thinking a small fan mounted in the bill of the hat could work. Maybe even mounted as an exhaust type fan rather than blowing into your eyes. Hhhhmmm


Yes oh Purple one it is a big problem, if you can come up with a solution alot of people will buy what ever you come up with. When ever the humidity is high I know I will have to draw the bow at least twice for every shot, when I anchor the heat off of my hand causes my glass' to fog almost as soon as I get to anchor.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

sounds gross but divers spit on the inside of there masks to help with fogging , dont leave it of course . ever tried rain-x for cars ?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Seriously this is the best stuff I have ever seen
http://www.thepurplestuff.com/

Jen used to have the same problem during hunting season. She couldn't wear a face mask because her breath would fog up her glasses in the cold. Bought a bottle of that stuff at the Harrisburg sports show a few years ago, and foggy glasses are a thing of the past.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Seriously this is the best stuff I have ever seen
> http://www.thepurplestuff.com/
> 
> Jen used to have the same problem during hunting season. She couldn't wear a face mask because her breath would fog up her glasses in the cold. Bought a bottle of that stuff at the Harrisburg sports show a few years ago, and foggy glasses are a thing of the past.


Thepurplestuff?? I gotta have some and I don't even wear glasses!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Thepurplestuff?? I gotta have some and I don't even wear glasses!


It's great stuff, with multiple uses. Clean your mirrors in the bathroom with it, and they don't fog up when your in the shower, I use it on my scope lens too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

*Check this out!*

I also shoot Trap, and wear glasses. I heard on a few gun sites of the stuff . Cat Crap , I typed it in on E -Bay and found the stuff it is in a little red plastic case and is green . Its cheap and does the trick . Don't think this is a joke trust me and just type it in on e- bay . Works for me on hot humid days when shooting . Good Luck .


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

Two things will help - make sure your glasses are clean and you need to have air flowing between the lens and your eye. 

I wash my glasses using Dawn dish soap and that seems to work well. 

The other thing that I found was when I was wearing a baseball type hat and the bill sat down low - close to my glasses - that seemed to cause my glasses to fog up quicker and more severely. When I am shooting a shot, I make sure the bill of the hat is up away from my glasses and that seems to help with the fogging.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried the Cat Crap yesterday.

It failed miserably. 

My glasses fogged up as if I had done nothing.

I'll try dish soap next, I guess.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

CarlV said:


> I tried the Cat Crap yesterday.
> 
> It failed miserably.
> 
> ...


Dish soap showed promise yesterday evening. You do have to buff the heck out of the lenses after applying it. More time will tell.


----------

